# liquid soap & FO



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

When making liquid soap, when do you add the FO, or EO? I am going to try making it soon. I'm going by the recipe on this site.
Thanks, Deb


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't add FOs or EOs until I'm ready to bottle the soap after the cure time. 

TIffany


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Same here, I make two years LS ahead of time and store it in large five gallon buckets but I don't do anything with it until I am ready to bottle... sometimes you need to warm the soap just a tad to get the fragrances to mix in good
Barb


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, another question, how much fragrance do I use?
Thanks for all the help. I couldn't do as much as I do without all your help. People around here think it is amazing, how much I know. If they ask how I know so much, I always tell them I get my info on DGI
Thanks again,
Deb


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

usually 1 percent of your weight, but if that is not enough I usually add more.. all fragrances are different in how they will scent your products
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I also age for at least 6 months to a year and add FO and EO's when bottling.


----------

